# Leistungsdiagnostik



## uphill freak (2. Mai 2005)

Hallo,
kennt jemand eine gute Adresse wo man im Raum Spessart eine Leistungsdiagnostik machen kann?


----------



## Andreas (2. Mai 2005)

Wo wohnst Du im Spessart?
Wenn Dir Frankfurt nicht zu weit ist, kann ich Die diese Adresse empfehlen:

Sportmedizinisches Institut Frankfurt am Main e. V.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## uphill freak (3. Mai 2005)

Andreas, danke für den Tip!
Nach Frankfurt muß ich schon über ne Stunde fahren.

Sonst keiner hier der schon ne LD gemacht hat??


----------



## Hugo (3. Mai 2005)

doch, ABER
bis jetz immer in st wendel und das is auch nicht gerade soooo nah.
die jungs ausm hanau-thread gehn sonst alle nach bad homburg, is aber auch nicht wirklich viel näher als frnakfurt, dafür aber um einiges billiger(rund 70 für n laktatstufentest)


----------



## Jolly Rogers (4. Mai 2005)

@Hugo:

Wo in St. Wendel ? Und was kostet das dort ?


----------



## 007ike (4. Mai 2005)

In St.Wendel bei fitnesstreff.de, Dr. Dominik Schammne, sitzt im Robinson Well Fit im Wendalinuspark. Kostet glaube ich auch so um die 70-75, aber ohne gewähr! Einfach mal die homepage besuchen, da müßte es stehen.


----------



## Jolly Rogers (4. Mai 2005)

Danke


----------



## Hugo (4. Mai 2005)

also ich komm ja aus aschaffenburg/alzenau
solltest du da tatsächlich ma hinwollen könnten wir uns zusammen n termin geben lassen und dann gemeinsam fahrn, senkt näml. die spritkosten ungemein


----------



## Franzi1 (12. Mai 2005)

Praxis Dr. Leutz/Dr. Kock; Glockenturm 7; 63814 Mainaschaff; Tel: 06021-7972147.
Die machen immmer Mittwochs Leistungsdiagnostik. Dabei sind Lungenfacharzt, Kardiologe (Herz) und Orthopäde/Sportmediziner. 
Preise von 98,- bis 197,-
MfG, Franzi.


----------

